# Trainer in Alabama



## erin_1977

I am new to the area and am looking for a good trainer for my 1.5 year old GSD. He has no agg or behavior issues, I just want to do some work with him on obedience, for the both of us.. lol.. Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## aubie

Hey! The only dogclub I know of that's somewhat close is MADOC in Montgomery. They do OB and agility work. There's also an AKC club in Dothan, Southeast Alabama Kennel Club.


----------



## zoey2010

Hi Huntsville has a club. We start classes Saturday. They have a web site just look for HOTC. 

We starting manners 101. They also do agility, rally and flyball.


----------



## erin_1977

*thank you*

Thank you for the info on the clubs.. I am about 40 min from montgomery, so I guess I'll start there.. Wish I was closer to Huntsville, your club sounds great. Like I said I am new to area, transplant from CA. I have a European showline male and am going to pick up a 4 month old female pup from same breeder in CA this week. I really want to get involved in a dog club, my male is great, he just needs some confidence an formal training. He is amazing with kids, I mean my daughter is the kind of child that Lassie would maul and leave in the well lol.. He has suffered many dress up tea parties.. Thank you all so much!!


----------



## gagsd

We have several B'ham people in our club, Chattahoochee Schutzhund. One teaches classes in B'ham.
Just depends where you are in Alabama.

Are you in Troy? if so,might look into the Dothan area. I have heard good things about the Montgomery club as well.


----------



## erin_1977

Yes I am in Troy.. I looked up the Montgomery club.. They seem like a good place to start. Another question, I have been told that the sch clubs and working dog people sometimes look down upon show line dogs? I know temperment wise there is a huge difference in the lines. My dog is show line, but he has alot of sch titles in his pedigree.. What are the chances of getting a dog started for titles in sch if he doesn't have much drive? He won't chase a ball or play tug, but he is interested in trying to herd my horses. Any tips on trying to bring a little drive out? He is very attentive and easy to train. Thank you all again!


----------



## wimmer105

*training*

we have training classes available in Phenix city alabama with trainer Tim Shelton he has helped my show line dog get aggressive with no prey drive!we train at a park off 431 south and you can google tims k9 for more info.


----------



## PoBD

I recommend Capital K9 out of Millbrook, AL the trainer's name is Brian Costelloe and he is awesome. He has a GSD named Klaus, very handsome looking dog.


----------

